# 344 yr old walnut



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

From the time it sprouted and was cut at approx 144 yrs old ...VIRGIN timber...16 + growth rings to an inch....at that age it was still only approx 18" diameter when cut down for the log cabin sill @ 9" x13" -32' long. EVEN though this is hollow, it's still an incredible find...I had looked at the total cabin for a client about taking down and restacking... she decided to pass but a stone mason friend of mine got it and restacked for his client.... THIS was the only bad log!!!! And it had some 20-24" poplars x 30' absolute BEAUTIES!!!! I almost cried because they weren't any bad ones and there was NO way I'd destroy a cabin in that shape for sawing into slabs.

After the rebuild I met up with the mason and requested IF he ever ran across old single logs @ 13" + let me know. I contacted him Friday about some approx 3" x 5" 's (see other thread I started http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/3-x-5-200-yrs-poplar-ceiling-joists-85001/#post858177) with some history for a furniture project I'm planning.... it just happened they didn't use the original poplar porch ceiling joists as new owner had a different idea/plan AND had this one walnut sill log. It was hollow from a water leak and it only rotted out the center approx 30 yrs :thumbsup:. He priced and I bought. You can't find aged history in walnut!! I'll start my planning on the cuts BUT nothing in a hurry. One piece I may leave as a mantle with one of the original pegs angling out. The 2 wide sides are very smoothly planed and the 2 narrow sides have more hew markings. I can get two 8/4 13"er slabs but it looses the 9" ones and I could get approx eight 8/4 9"ers but loose the 13"ers....decisions...decisions :huh::blink::1eye::1eye:

There is a total of 26'

Here's a few pics...enjoy!!!


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

I personally would cut them into whatever sized large beams you can get out of them after removing the center rot. Length and height/width to the max possible. Even if some of the rot is left on, it would add to the beams.
I don't know that anyone would appreciate them for their age after the cutting though. It's that original surface and aging that gives them their value. Once cut, they lose that aged effect, and no one would know them as old except for the tight growth rings (which are uncommon these days).

Hard decisions for sure.
Again, nice find.


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Looks like a great find! Hope you can keep the hewn surfaces intact. You should have no problem finding a buyer.


----------



## cedarheaven69 (Feb 27, 2015)

They actually appear to have quite a bit of rot. Cut the rot out & see what you have left.


----------



## arvanlaar (Dec 29, 2014)

looks like you could get maybe two 4x4s out of them? or a 4x8 if you are so inclined no?


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

arvanlaar said:


> looks like you could get maybe two 4x4s out of them? or a 4x8 if you are so inclined no?


There's a LOT more there than that.....it's the patience and planning now that seperates the good from the bad sawyers.... original hewn size is 9" x 13-14"....one would make a beautiful mantel even with the hollow/rot...the other two mmmmmm alot of figuring and careful planning....walnut with this tight of a grain has a premium for restoration of OLD prior 1800 furniture or a truer reproduction.

Thanks for looking and commenting.


----------



## arvanlaar (Dec 29, 2014)

Tennessee Tim said:


> There's a LOT more there than that.....it's the patience and planning now that seperates the good from the bad sawyers.... original hewn size is 9" x 13-14"....one would make a beautiful mantel even with the hollow/rot...the other two mmmmmm alot of figuring and careful planning....walnut with this tight of a grain has a premium for restoration of OLD prior 1800 furniture or a truer reproduction.
> 
> Thanks for looking and commenting.


Awesome! I could only see from the pictures  I was assuming that would be the least you could get haha. Let us know how you decide to mill them  

Because of you in particular, I have become very interested in milling. Not as a career but I would be able to mill some small trees I find to use for projects. I discovered yesterday the wonders of a chainsaw mill (how have I never known about this before???) and I am looking into making a simple one. 

Anyways sorry that was a tangent. The purpose of that was to encourage you to keep posting what you do because it inspires people  

Good luck with the walnut!!!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks Arvanlaar, I didn't take it as a tangent. I've milled very little with a chain saw due to kerf loss BUT it's hard to find many huge bandmills. I can cut on a 36" log but I only have 28" between the guides (fairly standard with a bandmill this size) and a chainsaw mill would save the day sometimes:icon_smile::laughing::thumbsup:

Thanks for all the kind words. IF it hadn't been for some of the older posters here that took the time to teach me and others some things and display their work... I'd still be lost as a goose in a hail storm....with my sawing.

I'm glad I'm able to inspire people with my work. There's lots of times I get inspired by others twists on things. That's what as a whole community here should be doing in helping and inspiring others in their works and progress. Some things come naturally while others have taken 30 yrs of self emp. carpentry and school of hard knocks to learn or drill in my head.

Hud-son makes a nice intro bandmill Oscar 328. If that's too steep for a budget there's a couple of companies that have kits that are reasonably priced. On smaller logs a bandmill will produce you more footage and quicker.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Tim
You inspire me too. but to spend money on your wood.
Is that a good or bad thing?
(My wife sometimes says bad)


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Da Aardvark said:


> Tim
> You inspire me too. but to spend money on your wood.
> Is that a good or bad thing?
> (My wife sometimes says bad)


From the beautiful things I've seen you build with them....it's a win/win...especially with the wood you've used to create the beauty in your renovation...so see, she's winning too!!! LOL

Thanks


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Yeah, Bud!


----------

